# Top Drawer Soccer



## Surfgoalie (Aug 23, 2018)

anyone that has a top drawer soccer membership can you please post the full article here

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/us-u15-bnt-humbled-by-da-teams_aid44572


----------



## Kante (Aug 23, 2018)

Surfgoalie said:


> anyone that has a top drawer soccer membership can you please post the full article here
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/us-u15-bnt-humbled-by-da-teams_aid44572


CHULA VISTA, California - The U.S. U15 Boys National Team, players born in 2004, lost a pair of games on Wednesday during the midway point of the August camp in Southern California. The Youth National Team started the day with a 1-3 loss to FC Golden State (02/03) Development Academy squad. The group wrapped up the outing with a 0-3 loss to San Diego Surf (02/03) Development Academy squad. 

Typically, this recap would go on to mention the standouts from the games and bring some optimism to the outlook of upcoming prospects. However, Wednesday was far from a typical Youth National Team game. 



The games lacked the normal competitive edge of a National Team event. There was not much pressure on the ball for the Youth squad. The vocal energy was nonexistent throughout either game. The only time the players really talked was a debate over who was going to take a penalty kick. It felt like a tryout between random players rather than a scrimmage. 

It was a strange atmosphere compared to previous camps from the U.S. Youth National Teams over the past decade. Some of the issues on the day can be attributed to a major turnover in the roster from the previous event in Croatia for the 2004 age group. 

The new faces, who hoped to impress, stepped into a tough situation with a divided squad and little cohesion or identity. The purpose of these early camps is often talent identification over everything. However, it’s hard to know how much can be gleaned from an international quality standpoint from the games on Wednesday given how little the Youth National Team showed and the lack of competitiveness in either fixture. 

The Academy teams played attractive soccer. They tried to knock the ball and build out from the back. It looked easy against the weak pressure for the National Team. FC Golden State destroyed the left side of the field and took advantage of the massive gap between the right back and the right center back. They also had all of the time they wanted to make a forward pass from the center of the field. 

San Diego Surf broke pressure with two passes and ran down the center of the field for a number of easy chances in the first half of the win over the Youth National Team. Granted, these are players two years older than the competition - both might be in contention for playoffs spots in the competitive West Conference. However, previous Youth National Team groups have managed to be competitive in these games and show well regardless of the result. Wednesday was not a good showing. It’s difficult to report the action in any other way. 

So where does the Youth National Team program go from here? 

The Federation recently lifted the hiring freeze so there will be some new minds heading into influential positions in the coming months. The hope being that the new coaches bring a new life to the teams and perhaps a look at some new players. The lone goal of the games came thanks to the play of the only non-Development Academy player on the roster, Jonathan Santillan (Boca OC).

The 2004 age group holds some significance as the birth year for the 2021 U17 World Cup squad so there is an added pressure to seek out the best players early. The reality check from the early events should help the evaluation process for the coaches and the scouting network. Wednesday’s disappointment could be a long-term blessing.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2018)

So the 04 national team lost to 02 DA's teams?   Pretty sure US women have lost to 02 teams.   Huge physical difference in those two years for boys.   Article seems very slanted.


----------



## Surfgoalie (Aug 23, 2018)

Can you post this one too

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/boys-da-u15-showcase-best-xi_aid44330


----------



## Cesar Hernandez (Aug 23, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So the 04 national team lost to 02 DA's teams?   Pretty sure US women have lost to 02 teams.   Huge physical difference in those two years for boys.   Article seems very slanted.


The FCGS team was a mixture of 2002/2003 and 4 2004s and the left back and left center back are 2004s


----------



## BJ18 (Aug 23, 2018)

Surfgoalie said:


> Can you post this one too
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/boys-da-u15-showcase-best-xi_aid44330


Here you go:

*Boys DA U15 Showcase Best XI*
Article Written by J.R. Eskilson
Published: July 6, 2018
Comments

The Boys Development Academy U15 age group had a Showcase event in Oceanside last week. The three-game event served as an end of the season display for the U15 squads. There were plenty of standout performances from the players. 

TopDrawerSoccer highlights the best individual performances from the players in the U15 age group below.  



GK Elijah Richardson, Pateadores - Richardson only conceded two goals during three games of the Summer Showcase in Oceanside. The Pats goalkeeper recorded shutouts against Houston Dynamo and Saint Louis FC. 

D Alec Kenison, San Diego Surf - Kenison was a standout of the week. He was excellent at left back and had a couple of really great games. His performance against Kendall SC was one of the best individual showings of the week. 

D Edwin Dominguez, FC Golden State - Dominguez and his defense were well organized throughout the week. The center back was smart and read the game well. He cut out passes and shut down the attack. 

D Ulysses Quintero, FC Golden State - Quintero, like Dominguez, helped FC Golden State record two shutouts and three wins during the Summer Showcase. The FC Golden State defense went against some of the best in the Development Academy and the two center backs helped the team to a successful showing. 

D Jason Belloli, Chicago Fire - Belloli’s confident approach helped him stand out from the crowd in Southern California. The towering defender did well and looked at ease when he dominated the game. He was excellent on the tackle and won most of his duels. 

M Daniel Edelman, Players Development Academy - Edelman was the engine of the PDA squad. He was always buzzing in the center of the field and had a ton of touches in every game. He played simple and smart. 

M Paxten Aaronson, Philadelphia Union - Aaronson was a standout for the Union throughout the week. He had a great opening game against FC Dallas on the Stadium field. He was the creative mastermind of the Union squad. 

F Rohit Thakur, North Carolina FC Youth - Thakur is a strong bet to have a long future in this game. He does all of the little things well. He has a good first touch and strikes the ball consistently with excellent technique. He is a dangerous player in the attack and showed her can compete against even the best in the DA during the Showcase. 

F Fynn Hayton-Ruffner, San Jose Earthquakes - Hayton-Ruffner was the Player of the Event in the U15 age group. He was great in every game for the Quakes. He is a talented attacking player who has developed his game considerably in the past season. 

F Riley Cullum, Chargers Soccer Club - Cullum, playing up an age group, was a standout for Chargers. The speedy winger was the key player for the Chargers’ attack. He created with his individual skill as well as his passing. 

F Jonathan Perez, LA Galaxy - Galaxy’s performance in Oceanside was a bit lacking for a squad that had one of the best records during the regular season. However, Perez still put on a dazzling display. The shifty winger was electric in all three games and emerged as a top prospect from the event. 

Others considered: Casey Walls (San Jose Earthquakes), Reece Fragle (FC Dallas), Cade Cowell (Ballistic United SC), Aloiune Ka (Solar Soccer Club), Diego Luna (San Jose Earthquakes), Mwinso Denkabe (Silicon Valley Soccer Academy), Rylan Eichem (Chargers SC), Austin Brummett (Seattle Sounders), Stas Korzeniowski (PDA), Marvin Gamez (FC Golden State), OluwaKorede Osundina (Crossfire Premier), Patrick Bohui (Philadelphia Union)


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 23, 2018)

No offense to any of the players but the 04 birth year is lack luster. They’re all very good players individually but not collectively. The 05 birth years in my opinion is where it’s at. There’s something magical collectively with the 05’s.


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 24, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> No offense to any of the players but the 04 birth year is lack luster. They’re all very good players individually but not collectively. The 05 birth years in my opinion is where it’s at. There’s something magical collectively with the 05’s.


So you have watched the 04's play from all corners of the country? As well as the 05's? No offense but this is a stupid post and I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> So you have watched the 04's play from all corners of the country? As well as the 05's? No offense but this is a stupid post and I couldn't disagree more.


Yea, just about. Especially when everyone knows that Southern California is the hot bed of soccer talent. But I’ve seen Man U and Swansea and a lot of Mexico Panama Jamaica Costa Rica and I’m sure there’s more so this is my opinion on an opinion forum soo....  your stupid. Watch you will see other people will agree


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 24, 2018)

You’re


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh and I’ve see just about every youth academy mls teams too add


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 24, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Oh and I’ve see just about every youth academy mls teams too add


And it's my opinion on an open forum to tell you that I don't agree with your post. A variety of factors go into team chemistry and it doesn't always work as I'm sure you know having watched every single youth team from around the world. You can't say that an entire age group is lack luster (I guess you can because you did) because it makes zero sense. Maybe it makes sense to you but I would be shocked if anyone on this forum agrees that the entire 04 age group is lack luster and the entire 05 age group is.....magical?


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> And it's my opinion on an open forum to tell you that I don't agree with your post. A variety of factors go into team chemistry and it doesn't always work as I'm sure you know having watched every single youth team from around the world. You can't say that an entire age group is lack luster (I guess you can because you did) because it makes zero sense. Maybe it makes sense to you but I would be shocked if anyone on this forum agrees that the entire 04 age group is lack luster and the entire 05 age group is.....magical?


You’re right. Not the entire 04 group,  just most of them. While most 05’s play better collectively. It’s not my fault 04’s play better individually. It’s true.  04’s play a more direct 1vs1 while 05’s look for the 2vs1 or 3vs1 scenarios.  Of course I can’t say there’s no exceptions...  but overall from what I see is that 05’s mentalities are more suited while 04’s athletistiasms reign supreme. Good enough?


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kante said:


> CHULA VISTA, California - The U.S. U15 Boys National Team, players born in 2004, lost a pair of games on Wednesday during the midway point of the August camp in Southern California. The Youth National Team started the day with a 1-3 loss to FC Golden State (02/03) Development Academy squad. The group wrapped up the outing with a 0-3 loss to San Diego Surf (02/03) Development Academy squad.
> 
> Typically, this recap would go on to mention the standouts from the games and bring some optimism to the outlook of upcoming prospects. However, Wednesday was far from a typical Youth National Team game.
> 
> ...



Ouch!
That's not very motivating.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2018)

Nothing burger...your basic drivel from paymetop$toreadsoccer. 

Fluff pieces are normally there speciality with "paid" articles,  posting anything negative is at least a change but lacks depth


----------



## Kante (Aug 24, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> So the 04 national team lost to 02 DA's teams?   Pretty sure US women have lost to 02 teams.   Huge physical difference in those two years for boys.   Article seems very slanted.


Does anyone have the u15 roste for these matches? Can’t find it anywhere


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 25, 2018)

Kante said:


> Does anyone have the u15 roste for these matches? Can’t find it anywhere


I saw it briefly. The only local players were from lafc.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> No offense to any of the players but the 04 birth year is lack luster. They’re all very good players individually but not collectively. The 05 birth years in my opinion is where it’s at. There’s something magical collectively with the 05’s.


LOL !! How stupid.


----------



## INFAMEE (Aug 26, 2018)

Everyone knows the magic number durr. 03s.

Any clearer, Golden State Academy


----------



## ferbert (Aug 26, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Everyone knows the magic number durr. 03s.
> 
> Any clearer, Golden State Academy


Lol!! 

There is no land in the world that hasn't believed itself the chosen land. 
Enjoy invested time with your son or daughter. That simple fact means more than anything else. 
Soccer will end up very quickly.


----------



## Kante (Aug 28, 2018)

Box2Box said:


> I saw it briefly. The only local players were from lafc.


Thanks, here's what I was able to track down.

US BNT Camp Roster August 2018 - Chula Vista
(Highlighted are players who also went to Croatia earlier this year)

Goalkeepers (4): Esteban Navarrete (Tampa Bay United)
Isaac Nehme (Colorado Rapids)
Gabriel Slonina(Chicago Fire) 
Jaren Torres-Rayon (New York City FC)

Defenders (8): Miles Avery (D.C. United)
Armando Avila (Los Angeles Football Club)
John Carlos Cortez(New York Red Bulls)
Brandan Craig (Philadelphia Union) 
David Garcia (D.C. United)
Juan Gonzalez (New York Red Bulls)
Antonio Leone (Los Angeles Football Club) 
Arber Shala (Chargers SC)

Midfielders (12): Zach Booth (Real Salt Lake)
Cesar Cordova (Houston Dynamo Youth)
Troy Elgersma (Pateadores)
Cesar Elizalde (FC Dallas) 
Cooper Flax (New York City FC)
Kenan Hot (PDA) 
Efrain Morales (Atlanta United)
Rodrigo Rodriguez (Chula Vista FC)
Evan Rotundo (San Diego Surf) 
Victor Valdez (LA Galaxy)
Aethan Yohannes (AZ Alkmaar)
Mathias Yohannes (D.C. United)

Forwards (12): Osvaldo Cisneros Reyes (Sporting KC)
Riley Cullum (Chargers SC) Kevin Jimenez (Los Angeles Football Club)
Rey Millan Gonzalez Jr. (San Diego Surf)
Sahyd Nevado-Masso (Orlando City SC)
  Korede Osundina (Crossfire Premier) 
Rokas Pukstas (Sporting KC)
Nicholas Rabiu (New York Red Bulls)
Jonathan Santillan (Boca OC)
Jaime Terrazes (San Antonio FC)
Christian Torres (Los Angeles Football Club)
Corey Villegas (Crossfire Premier)


----------



## Surfgoalie (Sep 15, 2018)

can someone post this one 
https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/boys-da-weekly-standouts:-sept-8-9_aid44785


----------



## Raakjoer (Aug 30, 2019)

Any chance someone can post this? for anyone paying the annual fee, are the articles they post worthy of an subscription in your experience? Long time lurker here on this forum, but with a son now in the DA world I'm finding half my day is spent reading all i can. In any case, thanks in advance,
https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/boys-da-u15-2019-2020-season-preview_aid46655


----------



## R2564952 (Aug 31, 2019)

The changes to the Development Academy for the 2019/2020 season extend to the U15 age group, which will include 32 teams in the playoffs for this season after only including eight teams in last season’s playoffs. 

Toronto FC is back to defend the title, but there will be a number of challengers to the top spot including newcomers Inter Miami CF, Real Salt Lake (which is fielding a U15 team for the first time), Atlanta United, LAFC, and many others. 

Check out a preview of every division in the Boys Development Academy U15 age group for the 2019/2020 season. 



NORTHEAST

Teams: Beachside Soccer Club, Boston Bolts, BW Gottschee Academy, Cedar Stars Academy - Bergen, Empire United, FC Westchester, Met Oval, Montreal Impact, New England Revolution, New York City FC, New York Cosmos, New York Soccer Club, Oakwood Soccer Club, Seacoast United 

The expanded playoff format for the U15 age group opens up a few more automatic qualifiers from each conference. Impact claimed the lone bid from the Northeast Division in 2018/2019. Impact utilized a few 2005s with last year’s group and looks like the favorite from the Northeast. 

Cedar Stars Academy - Bergen came close to taking down Impact last season. The Stars had a talented 2004 group, but it remains to be seen if the 2005 group can be equal to the task. 

Matiwos Rumley reportedly joined New England Revolution’s academy in the offseason. Rumley spent last season playing with the Oakwood U16/17 team, but he’s still eligible to play in the U15 age group for the 2019/2020 season if the MLS academy decides to follow that path. He could be a key player in this group if he rejoins his age level. 

NYCFC, Boston Bolts, and Met Oval are the other teams to watch in this division. 

ATLANTIC

Teams: Arlington Soccer Association, Baltimore Armour, Bethesda SC, Cedar Stars Academy - Monmouth, D.C. United, FC DELCO, New York Red Bulls, PA Classics, Philadelphia Union, Players Development Academy, Richmond United, Virginia Development Academy 



Philadelphia Union won the Atlantic Division last season, and looks like the favorite to repeat that accomplishment in 2020. Union won the U13 Concacaf Champions League over the summer. Union will probably push some of the key players from that group up to this team for the season including Golden Ball winner Aaron Heard. 

PDA, New York Red Bulls, and Bethesda all had strong seasons in this age group last year. They are all going to be fighting for one of the three automatic berths from the Atlantic Division. 

SOUTHEAST

Teams: Armada FC Pro Academy, Atlanta United FC, Chargers Soccer Club, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte Soccer Academy, Concorde Fire, IMG Academy, Inter Miami CF, Miami Rush Kendall SC, NC Fusion, North Carolina FC Youth, Orlando City SC, Queen City Mutiny, South Florida Football Academy, Tampa Bay Rowdies, United Futbol Academy, Weston FC

Atlanta United FC won the Man City Cup in 2019 in the U14 age group, which was a pretty clear announcement that this team has some of the best talent in the country in this age group. Atlanta United reinforced the roster in the offseason and looks ready to contend for the National Championship in the U15 age group in 2020. Danial Sebhatu, a 2005, played some games with the Atlanta U15 team last year and scored 10 goals in 19 games. 

Inter Miami CF has made quite the splash in the South Florida soccer world. The new MLS academy recruited many of the top prospects in the area. Felipe Valencia scored 24 goals for Kendall SC in 2018/2019. The new Inter Miami CF U15 coach, Victor Pastora, is the former academy technical director at Weston. Pastora brought over a number of the top players from his former club. 

North Carolina FC Youth, Tampa Bay Rowdies, and Orlando City are some of the other teams to watch in this division. 

MID-AMERICA

Teams: Chicago Fire Soccer Academy, Crew SC Academy, FC Cincinnati, FC United Soccer Club, Indiana Fire Academy, Internationals, Michigan Wolves, Minnesota United FC, Saint Louis FC, Shattuck-Saint Mary’s, Sockers FC, Toronto FC, Vardar

Toronto FC should be considered a perennial favorite in the Development Academy considering the success of the academy and the infrastructure in place there. Toronto FC rolled through the regular season unbeaten last year, but only a couple of 2005s received playing time so ti will be a completely different roster for the upcoming season. Joshua Gordon is one to watch for TFC.

Chicago Fire was the lone wildcard in the playoffs last season. Fire has some talent in the 2005 age group. Sergio Oregal has a promising future. The club has decided to play Dylan Borso, a 2006, up with the 2005s this season. Goalkeeper coach Igor Dimov has been churning out gems consistently for Fire, and he could have another one from this group. 

One of Fire’s more promising young players, Bajung Darboe, transferred to Minnesota United FC in the offseason. Darboe, a 2006, is listed on the Minnesota U16/17 roster, but he is age-eligible for the U15 group, which could make Minnesota one of the teams to watch this season. 

FRONTIER 

Teams: Colorado Rapids, Dallas Texans, FC Dallas, Houston Dynamo, Houston Dynamo Youth, Lonestar SC Academy, Real Colorado, RGV FC Toros Academy, Rise- Texans, San Antonio FC, Solar Soccer Club, Sporting Kansas City 

Colorado Rapids were the only team to go through the 2018/2019 U15 DA season and postseason without suffering a loss. The Rapids did not utilize many 2005s last season, but Tony Conybear, Nicholas Anzures, Keith Chavarria, Eric Gonzalez, and Matthew McPherson all look like promising options for the team this season. 

San Antonio FC was a bright spot in the Frontier Division last season. The academy has produced some first team players already and Leo Torres looks to have a bright future there. FC Dallas and Houston Dynamo are other teams to watch this season.


----------



## R2564952 (Aug 31, 2019)

NORTHWEST

Teams: Ballistic United, Breakers FC, Crossfire Premier, De Anza Force, Portland Timbers, Sacramento Republic FC, San Jose Earthquakes, Seattle Sounders FC, Silicon Valley Soccer Academy, Vancouver Whitecaps FC 

Seattle Sounders won the Northwest Division last season. The Sounders Academy scouting efforts have paid dividends with the success at the youngest age groups as well as a number of players being pushed up to professional contracts with the first team and USL team. Reed Baker-Whiting, Angel Martinez, Antonio Herrera, and Joshua Hardin were standouts for the Sounders U15 team last and are all age-eligible to play for the team again this season. 

San Jose Earthquakes should be one of the top teams in the Northwest this season. The Quakes have a talented roster with Martin Kwende Jr. and Nikolas Tsakiris leading the way. 

Sacramento Republic, De Anza Force, Vancouver Whitecaps, and Crossfire Premier are some of the other teams to watch in the Northwest. 

SOUTHWEST

Teams: Albion SC, Arsenal FC, Barca Residency Academy, FC Golden State, LA Galaxy, LA Galaxy San Diego, Los Angeles Football Club, Nomads SC, Pateadores, Real Salt Lake, Real So Cal, San Diego Surf, Strikers FC, Total Futbol Academy 

Los Angeles Football Club came up just short of winning the National Championship in 2019, and has a group assembled to get back to that stage this season. Midfielder Diego Ceja and winger Roberto Willcot look like key players for LAFC. 



LA Galaxy will be a club to watch this season as new academy philosophy is put in place. It looks like the U15 team is going to feature many of the same players from last season including Demitrious Tanks, Jonathan Ruvalcaba, and Jayden Okonkwo. 

Real Salt Lake joins the U15 age group for the first time in 2019/2020. RSL should be considered one of the favorites in the division and the national competition. Julio Benitez and Diego Lopez are the players to watch for RSL.


----------



## Raakjoer (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

